# What gender is this budgie?



## sudarshan1210 (5 mo ago)

Is this the budgie only? Its been a long time but calm and dull compared to my other blue budgie.

Is this male or Female?
How old do you think this is?
What category of budgie is this?

Please help me


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

sudarshan1210 said:


> Is this the budgie only? Its been a long time but calm and dull compared to my other blue budgie.
> 
> Is this male or Female?
> How old do you think this is?
> ...


I'm terrible at guessing gender lol. I do know ow that those who are good at it will ask for a clear picture in natural light.


----------



## NorthStar27 (8 mo ago)

Is it even possible to determine the gender at this age without doing the DNA test?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

The budgie is male, without a doubt. He is recsssive pied so his cere will not be fully blue like other males due to this mutation. I’m assuming this is what you meant by “category”, correct?

He is an adult but it’s impossible to tell age at this stage as he has already molted for the first time so any trace of his baby barring on his head is gone.

Budgie genders are usually able to be told quite accurately after 8-10 weeks of age, sometimes before, but ceres can be tricky before then. You never need a DNA test for a budgie as by the time they are this age their ceres will clearly show their gender.

It’s great to have you with us. Please be sure to read through the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Is this your budgie? What’s his name?

Cheers 👋🏻


----------



## sudarshan1210 (5 mo ago)

Thank you starlingwings for your detailed response. This helps a lot. This is my budgie and my daughter named it Banana. I have 2 budgies one female blue coloured budgie and this yellow one is banana as its beak is not fully blue we were confused of its gender. The blue female is quite active, comes out of the cage and cuddles, plays with my daughter a lot. I have captured some videos and posted on my daughters youtube account “Sunidhi Bhat” But unfortunately banana doesnt play, trust or stays calm. The blue budgie is dominating and keeps scaring banana a lot. Not sure how much more efforts and patience will it take for banana to trust.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Banana is a very cute little boy and StarlingWings has given you excellent information.
If the other budgie is harassing or bullying Banana, it would be best to house them separately.
Doing so will also ensure there is no breeding.

When you have a mixed gender pair, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*Nice to have you with us. If you have questions after reading everything, please let us know.*


----------



## sudarshan1210 (5 mo ago)

Thank you for the valuable information. I just have one question, wouldn’t separating them put them under boredom and depression? We do give them attention daily and spend time but we can spend the entire day, so i believe they might get bored with the separation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, separating the two will not lead to boredom and depression. You can keep the cages next to one another and give them separate out-of-cage time.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If the blue budgie is harassing Banana and scaring him, then it's _better _if they are separated to prevent Banana from feeling too much stress, which was bad for his health. As FaeryBee said, they can still keep each other company if their cages are next to each other, but Banana will be safe from bullying. 

When you separate them, one might try to get to the other. This is normal and will settle down in a few days as they get used to the new arrangement. Additionally, making sure they have plenty of toys to keep them entertained is very important 👍


----------



## sudarshan1210 (5 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
You all are so knowledgeable with these cute pets and i am starting to love this discussion forum.

Based on your suggestion, i separated the cage so that banana would be stress free and the other bird doesn't hurt banana. Photo below. I found out that 2 days they were screeching/screaming, trying to get to each others cage and missing each other (especially blueberry). Even banana got a bit dull.
So i put them back again in blue big cage and put them together.
Blueberry still continues to dominate banana but as soon as they are back banana also started to be more happier. So i think i wont be able to separate them out easily. Will try them again after few days.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If you keep trying to put them together then you are going to have to watch them very carefully. It seems that Blueberry is insisting on having control over Banana so he gets anxious when she is not around. Personally, I'd first see if they can handle out of flight cage time together without any bullying without putting them together again, but since you already put them together then what you can do is watch them carefully. Do you have two of everything (food, water, toys, swings) in the cage? How big is the cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with StarlingWings. You need to be VERY careful having them in the same cage.
Beginning with out of cage time together and would be a better option.

The bigger the cage you have the better. Please provide a picture of your cage as well as its measurements. Length, Width and Height.
💙 *


----------

